# Louisiana Limits Trout and Spanish



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Fished the Sabine Jetties on Sunday. Water was still off color from the SW winds that had blown all week. But managed a nice mess of trout and spanish.

Other guides take you fishing, Captain Marty will take you CATCHING!!


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Captain Marty said:


> Fished the Sabine Jetties on Sunday. Water was still off color from the SW winds that had blown all week. But managed a nice mess of trout and spanish.
> 
> Other guides take you fishing, Captain Marty will take you CATCHING!!


Never eaten a Spanish, any good ?


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

older 37 said:


> Never eaten a Spanish, any good ?


It's very good, nothing like kingfish. Just trim the red meat off like anything else.


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

older 37 said:


> Never eaten a Spanish, any good ?


Spanish mackerel is a beautiful fish with its bluish silvery skin covered with golden spots. In addition to frying, you can also bake, broil, or grill them. They are also great smoked and can be used to make an awesome fish dip. It better if it is fresh, freezing gives it a fishy taste.


----------

